# Alternative heads for Sisters of Battle?



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm trying to make my own Sisters out of plastic bits since for some reason I'm unable to order them off GW's site (password issues), plus it'll hopefully be easier to model some of the wargear options. Anyway I'm stuck on what to use for the heads, there's the Cadian respirator heads from Forge World but at nearly £20 for seven usuable heads, it's too much to consider a worthwhile investment. So does anyone know of any other suitable heads?


----------



## rasolyo (Dec 22, 2009)

Hasslefree Miniatures makes 28mm scale female heads, but they lack hair. You could probably give it a try if you're up to the task of sculpting hair or finding a way to make them helmets.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I would wait. They should be coming out with Plastic sister sometime this year.


----------



## Cordell015 (Dec 7, 2010)

you could always try to convert some DE witches heads??


----------

